# 240 MAF ON THE GA TURBO SETUP



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey guys ive got the parts for turboing the ga my thing is im trying to find out if i have the right 240 maf or whether it is a 240 maf long story on howi got it but anyway, i cant find anthing about it whether its the right 1 or not the part number if im reading it right

22680 55Y00 Ja36 000 BA0

1X01A


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

where did you get it from? why did you buy it without knowing the info? what DO you know about it?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

read this
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/projects/project200sx.php

They talk about it in there, im just not sure which article it is.
You can also use a cobra MAF.

And yea, dont just buy stuff without researching it.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

thestunts200sx said:


> read this
> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/projects/project200sx.php
> 
> They talk about it in there, im just not sure which article it is.
> ...


 um.. you do realize that you can only use the s14 MAF. that is why he was asking year probably.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

As stated you need to figure out which year car it came off of....


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> where did you get it from? why did you buy it without knowing the info? what DO you know about it?




not a damn thing because the person i got it from i cant get hold of or find out where there from when i got the piping for the turbo, it was connected to it when i got it


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> um.. you do realize that you can only use the s14 MAF. that is why he was asking year probably.




Yeah dude i know that, which is why i asked what or if anyone knew something about it from the part number


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SUPERFLYNISSAN200SX said:


> Yeah dude i know that, which is why i asked what or if anyone knew something about it from the part number


Actually that is not the part #. I sold my 240 MAF to subarublue200sx. Send him a PM and see if he can verify something off of my old MAF.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

SUPERFLYNISSAN200SX said:


> Hey guys ive got the parts for turboing the ga my thing is im trying to find out if i have the right 240 maf or whether it is a 240 maf long story on howi got it but anyway, i cant find anthing about it whether its the right 1 or not the part number if im reading it right
> 
> 22680 55Y00 Ja36 000 BA0
> 
> 1X01A


The one off of my car reads:

22680 70F00 A36-610 G70

4706A

But I don't know if that is the part # or not. If it turns out not to be the right one...I have this one I'd part with. I'm going w/ the cobra maf.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> Actually that is not the part #. I sold my 240 MAF to subarublue200sx. Send him a PM and see if he can verify something off of my old MAF.



yep.. wes sold me hes.. (thanks again wes).. but my car is in the shop getting my jwt clutch installed.. and having the whole turbo setup double checked to make sure i ddin't mess anything up.. as soon as i get it back which should be tommorrow.. i'll look at the MAF and see if i can get any info from it.. and when i do.. i'll relay it to you so that you can figure out what year yours is from


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> yep.. wes sold me hes.. (thanks again wes).. but my car is in the shop getting my jwt clutch installed.. and having the whole turbo setup double checked to make sure i ddin't mess anything up.. as soon as i get it back which should be tommorrow.. i'll look at the MAF and see if i can get any info from it.. and when i do.. i'll relay it to you so that you can figure out what year yours is from




sounds like a plan


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I think it would be a black plastic MAF if it came from a S14, earlier Nissans had aluminum MAF housings-at least in Sentras they did.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

SUPERFLYNISSAN200SX said:


> Hey guys ive got the parts for turboing the ga my thing is im trying to find out if i have the right 240 maf or whether it is a 240 maf long story on howi got it but anyway, i cant find anthing about it whether its the right 1 or not the part number if im reading it right
> 
> 22680 55Y00 Ja36 000 BA0
> 
> 1X01A


Looks like you got the wrong part, here's my part no.
22680 - 70F00
A36-610 G70
5403A


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> I think it would be a black plastic MAF if it came from a S14, earlier Nissans had aluminum MAF housings-at least in Sentras they did.



You know i was thinking that exact same thing that the year model for the s14 were plastic most likely its off an s13 but hey it was a free maf with 150 bucks worth of piping and stuff


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

All B14 GA's had plastic MAF's. he only exterior difference between the S14 and the GA is the number of pins on the plug.


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

wes said:


> All B14 GA's had plastic MAF's. he only exterior difference between the S14 and the GA is the number of pins on the plug.



Ok so the maf from the 240 off the k24 motor right or is it from the sr20 style if there is 1, cause i was wondering would the maf out of the altima that has the k24 motor work also


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SUPERFLYNISSAN200SX said:


> Ok so the maf from the 240 off the k24 motor right or is it from the sr20 style if there is 1, cause i was wondering would the maf out of the altima that has the k24 motor work also


The S14 KA24 specifically. It, externally, is identical to the GA MAF and the GA harness plugs right in. Not sure about the ALtima. You could have a dealerhip cross reference the part # between the S14 240 MAF and the Altima MAF (of the same model years).


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

wes said:


> The S14 KA24 specifically. It, externally, is identical to the GA MAF and the GA harness plugs right in. Not sure about the ALtima. You could have a dealerhip cross reference the part # between the S14 240 MAF and the Altima MAF (of the same model years).


Thanks Wes Just checking :thumbup:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

SUPERFLYNISSAN200SX said:


> Thanks Wes Just checking :thumbup:


If you read the old NPM articles you would have already known this


----------

